# Labels and Suggestions



## cbwenger (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## cbwenger (Jul 26, 2005)

this is my first label, and when i went to put it on, some of the letters got smeared or "mushy" even after 2 coats of polyerathane spray... any ideas to keep this from happening to next round... or any other ideas for improving my label in general??


----------



## Hippie (Jul 26, 2005)

Very nice label andI see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 27, 2005)

The small change I would make is something like this. (Sorry, DIdn't know what font that was off the top of my head, so I just used arial.











You also might want to consider a pretty border around your label. Like thisIt's not pretty, but you get the idea.











Also, I noticed that the quality (dpi) wasn't that high. You might want to up it to about 600 at least - you get a lot better picture quality, no matter with what kind of images.





Also, with the smudging. I don't know what other people do, but have you ever thought about clear contact paper? Maybe you could just put that over and see if it sticks well. My wines are not for super-duper long storage, so I have never tried it. I am assuming that your inkjet printer has water-based dye in it, or it could be the paper that's not ink-jet-drip-proof. I would play around with the paper option if you really want to use the polyurethane.


Hope this helps. BTW, silly me.



I forgot to say how much I loved your labels!



My comments are just totally minor ones. You have some good lookin' labels!








Martina*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 27, 2005)

Okay.





My breakfast-date backed out on me today(



?



?



!!), so I have a few hours "extra" time, and I thought I'd play around with your label. The more I looked at it, the more the barrell in the middle bothered me. What bothered me was that it was in black and white.





So, I went on Google, search images, and found this one, that was quite similar, but only in color. Since it was in color, I took the little grapey-vines off to show the main thing - the name and the barrel.





Please don't feel like I don't like your original label. I do. Just think of it as "If 100 people were to design a label for Syrah, what would they come up wth, but stick to these basic ideas."



Since I've got time, I thought I'd try it out. 





Nice font! Which one is it?








Oh yes, here's the label.


----------



## Sideways (Jul 27, 2005)

Great label concept to begin with and excellent touch up work! 



Clean and simple - that's the best design approach. I like the result!



The other option is to take your image to Kinkos or local print shop
and have them print your labels with a laserprinter (300dpi or better)
to prevent smudging/smearing. 



Good job guys!


----------



## cbwenger (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the little input and lots of effort!!!... Martina if you keep having all this free time, you might have to become a professional label maker... the font was Neptial Script or Nuptial Script... its amazing how a couple little changes really make a difference... Alan, I tried taking the pictures to Office depot, and they said they couldn't run the label paper through the printer because it kept jamming, so I just assumed kinko's was going to be the same... i'll definately give it a shot


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 27, 2005)

I just finished these wines and labels and I think that I have figured out the sizing.....it is just as much fun to make the labels as the wines. 


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 27, 2005)

I'll get the sizing right eventually.....cb yours looks really great!*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 27, 2005)

Glenvall's BB recipe. 


*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 27, 2005)

*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 27, 2005)

This is where I test for sweetness...if it needs it.....it measures 750ml.


*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 27, 2005)

Better take pictures...if you are like me you give most of it away to your friends!!!! Ramona








*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 27, 2005)

A little fun twist on the pictures.....them I'm done....don't want to bore ya....








*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 27, 2005)

One more...


----------



## Hippie (Jul 27, 2005)

Groovy! How do you do that?


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 27, 2005)

Very nice!!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 27, 2005)

cbwenger said:


> Thanks for all the little input and lots of effort!!!... Martina if you keep having all this free time, you might have to become a professional label maker... the font was Neptial Script or Nuptial Script... its amazing how a couple little changes really make a difference... Alan, I tried taking the pictures to Office depot, and they said they couldn't run the label paper through the printer because it kept jamming, so I just assumed kinko's was going to be the same... i'll definately give it a shot







No no!!!! RGE has the edge over all of us, I believe.



, but thank you for the compliment. Like I said, I had a little extra time on my hands, and it worked out. I really like that font! My next wine will have it on it! If you have Office Max in the area, you could try it there too. If not, some UPS stores have copying facilities. Kinkos does the most, actually. I have always been happy with them. If not, take it to work and (bribe someone to) do it there.









It looks great - I like your label. I *should* be looking for a dayjob, but my _other_ hobby (genealogy) is consuming me like the dickens lately!!!!!


----------



## Cove Cottage (Jul 28, 2005)

Martina,


I think you should start designing labels professionally! Great Job.


----------



## cbwenger (Jul 28, 2005)

wow Ramona.... how did you do that ??? did you draw that yourself ??? i really like the gwertzaminer picture how it isn't bordered, just kind of blends into the ladel, but the drawing or painting of your bottles is extraordinary!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 28, 2005)

CB


I wish I could take the credit of actually drawing those pictures...I used my Kodak program to do that. And the Gwtz label I designed from print shop. Eventually I want to use my own photographs for the labels instead of someone elses work. I really enjoy making the labels. I have some ideas but will have to just play around and see what I come up with....but thank you so much for the compliments.


Ramona


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice labels everyone,do you need a software program to do the labels ? or do you all use MW ?,i've tried a few times but never seen to get the layout right at all


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Winemaster,





I use Print Shop. You can do everything with it not just labels. Look at Best Buy. Im sure there is probably a better updated one than I use.


Ramona


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Ramona,


will have a browse around


----------



## cbwenger (Aug 2, 2005)

i'm headed to best buy!!!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 8, 2005)

Hope everyone doesnt mind my throwing a different twist to the label..i thought it turned out pretty cool


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 8, 2005)

How did you do that to my wine picture...looks really cool. 


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Aug 8, 2005)

Used Adobe Photo...You can do some neat stuff with it


----------



## cbwenger (Aug 9, 2005)

looks like it would look great on a clearbottle of white wine


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 11, 2005)

Corel Draw is pretty funky too.


----------



## Jackie (Aug 15, 2005)

I use an inkjet printer but I do put 5-6 coats of acrylic spray letting each dry in between. When I put the label on the bottle I pick it up by the corners then use a paper towel between my hand and the label to smooth it on cause my hands get sweaty easily. No smudging problems.I use parchment paper and cut the labels.*Edited by: Jackie *


----------



## geocorn (Aug 15, 2005)

I have found that 1 light coat of Matte finish will work just as well. If you have access to a color laser, you don't need to spray the label with anything as the colors are fused into the paper.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 15, 2005)

the quality of paper is most important, on the left is an avery label I
saved money on on the right is the same size more expensive label by
avery, I spray one coat of matt finish as Geo sugested to keep the ink
from running.


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 15, 2005)

Once we started using really good paper we found we could skip the spray all together. We just cut them out, and glue them on with either a glue stick or tape runner. The labels come off so much easier that way!


----------



## cbwenger (Aug 16, 2005)

that first one on the left looks like my labels... good to know, just thought all label papers were the same


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 16, 2005)

Go to an office store and get advice on some good paper or labels.


----------

